# Sentra SE-R Spec V vs. Altima SE-R



## Sin_Arucard (Sep 18, 2005)

i wasnt sure where i should post this, but i decided here...

anyways. i'm in a bind of choosing whether to either get the SE-R Spec V or the Altima SE-R. i did look into both fairly thoroughly, such as power to weight ratios somewhat and i dunno. theyre both good cars dont get me wrong, but the preformance packages is one i'm mainly paying attention on. i know the Altima is bigger, better interior, but a shit load of a lot heavier than the Sentra.

As for the Sentra. its lightweight, inexpensive and comes with some great preformance packages like brembo brakes and what not.
I own a Sentra right now, but i'm planning to buy either one of those 2, but i cant really seem to make a decision on which is "better" per se.

I like the SE-R Spec V because the interior is simple, to where i dont need worry about the little goodies like the sound system and stuff. i really dont care for the extra sound system package it can come with, plus its a fairly simple setup in the Spec V. So it'd be easy to add whatever modifications and stuff on the inside for entertainment. As for the Altima SE-R it comes with all these goodies. so i wouldnt have to worry on spending anything to get done for it.

Just overall mainly i'm looking at preformance first, then i'd look at the goodies that come with and then how comfortable it is...

i need to make a decision soon.... so yeah... thnx for any insight from anyone


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Altima SE-R flat out. Go out and test drive them both, then see what you think. Also, NPM has done project cars for both. Read up on them a bit and it should make the decision a little easier...


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

WATSON1 said:


> Altima SE-R flat out. Go out and test drive them both, then see what you think. Also, NPM has done project cars for both. Read up on them a bit and it should make the decision a little easier...


Yeah, VQ35DE > QR25DE.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

Any VQ35 Altima would destry a SpecV


----------



## 2K5 Nismo (Nov 24, 2005)

Not even in the same class. I haven't driven the SpecV, but I did take a SE-R altima for a spin while I was buying my truck. It is pretty badass. For a front wheel drive it handles pretty well and I liked the looks too. If I didn't need a truck I think I would have went with one.


----------



## NismoMr2? (Jun 5, 2006)

I've driven both and the Atima SE-R is Faster then the Sentra Spec-V flat out!!!


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Actually if the price of the Altima SE-R doesn't bother you, why even wonder which one to get? The Altima SE-R looks better, is faster, better engine and performance. Only thing the Spec would have on it probably would be handling.


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

Not a fan of qr25. The sentra is a fun car to drive and all but it doesn't rev high enough. I think the french vq35 is a good powerplant, the altima got the looks and perfomance to match, and probably ultimatly has more potential (as far a fwd goes).


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Hydrolock said:


> Not a fan of qr25. The sentra is a fun car to drive and all but it doesn't rev high enough. I think the french vq35 is a good powerplant, the altima got the looks and perfomance to match, and probably ultimatly has more potential (as far a fwd goes).


Correct, all Sentras are fun cars to drive even with the QG18DE!


----------

